

Fennec on Android - mcantelon
http://blog.vlad1.com/2010/04/27/fennec-on-android-ground-zero/

======
donaq
I just gave it a spin and here are some my thoughts. I know some flaws are to
be expected in an alpha build.

\- I needed to scroll right to get at the preferences, which is not what I
would normally expect for Android.

\- Pressing the phone's Back button is a NOP instead of going to the previous
page. To navigate history, you have to instead scroll right and use the
buttons of the browser.

[Edit]- The address bar is always shown, which seems like a waste of screen
real estate, but if you tap it, you can get at bookmarks.

\- At the bookmark view, tapping on the address bar does not bring up the
touch keyboard. I had to use my qwerty to type in a URL (thank god for
Motorola Droid :p) [/Edit]

tl;dr

It disdains all the controls one expects an Android device to have and settles
instead for controlling stuff from within the app UI itself, which I found
jarring.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's not doing that intentionally, it's just because they ported to a
different phone platform first. One of the developers commented on the
Techcrunch thread:

 _we will also be working hard on integrating with the Android platform and
UI. (Current versions of Fennec are designed to fit in more with Nokia’s
Maemo-based N900.)_

------
tszming
fyi.

Opera Mini 5 for Android 605KB Fennec alpha 10.2MB

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Opera Mini isn't a browser. You can tell this easily because Apple lets it
into the App Store. Opera _Mobile_ is a browser.

